# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zomer: goede zonnebril moet je ogen beschermen

## FRANCOIS580

*Zomer: goede zonnebril moet je ogen beschermen
*
Een goede zonnebril is géén gadget maar moet in de eerste plaats je ogen en de tere huid er rond maximaal beschermen tegen de schadelijke ultra- violette stralen van de zon. Dat wordt door de meerderheid der zonnebrildragers nog teveel over het hoofd gezien. Bij hen maakt hun zonnebril deel uit van hun dagelijkse outfit, om er goed en trendy uit te zien. Het dragen van een goede zonnebril is nochtaans noodzakelijk voor de gezondheid van je ogen. Op wat moet je dan letten bij het kiezen van de meest geschikte zonnebril?

Langdurig in de zon lopen zonder zonnebril is op termijn schadelijk voor je ogen. Je oogweefsels zijn immers erg gevoelig en hebben dan ook fel te lijden onder de sterk wisselende weersomstandigheden. In normale omstandigheden kunnen je ogen perfect instaan voor hun eigen bescherming en gezondheid. Is er teveel en te sterk zonlicht, dan verkleinen je pupillen automatisch. Zo kunnen de schadelijke ultra- violette stralen onmogelijk je oogbol bereiken. Word je toch verblind door de zon, dan nemen je wimpers deze beschermende taak over. Ze sluiten je ogen af om ze maximaal tegen het felle zonlicht te beschermen.

*Label UV 400 of 100% UV*
Het is dus zo dat je ogen zich in normale omstandigheden best voor zichzelf kunnen zorgen. Dat wordt uiteraard anders tijdens een lange autorit in de zon, bij een zomerwandeling en zeker tijdens het zonnen op het strand. Dan is het dragen van een goede zonnebril pure noodzaak. Maar wat verstaan men onder een goede zonnebril? Het kiezen van een zonnebril op basis van zijn design is een belangrijke fout. Pas wanneer je zonnebril het label UV 400 of 100% UV- bescherming draagt ben je zeker dat hij je ogen voldoende beschermt. Hou er ook rekening mee dat een goede zonnebril niet alleen je ogen maar zeker ook de de tere huid er rond voldoende beschermt. Die huid rond je ogen is flinterdun, en bijgevolg het eerste slachtoffer van je verouderingsproces.

Een onvoldoende of slechte bescherming tegen de schadelijke zonnestralen veroorzaakt rimpels en kraaienpootjes. Kies dus in de eerste plaats voor een voldoende brede zonnebril en zeker een model.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Ik kan niet zonder zonnebril als de zon schijnt. Ik krijg anders zere ogen en knijp dan teveel.

----------


## christel1

Ben gisteren bij Hans Anders een zonnebril gaan kopen, 15 euro, 100 % bescherming en 400 UV en was maar 15 euro maar nu kan ik tenminste altijd in de zon lopen en zeker als ik met de wagen rijd dan is het zeer belangrijk of het nu winter of zomer is, als de zon schijnt zet ik altijd mijn zonnebril op, ook bij sneeuw omdat het me ook irriteert in de winter.

----------

